# meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?



## Rosi (22. Februar 2008)

mit meiner ollen meerforellenrute bin ich jetzt ein paar jahre erfolgreich. es ist eine exori signum x star, 3m lang, wg 15-45g.  preis? weiß nicht mehr genau, um 40€. ich habe zur sicherheit 2 davon und an jeder rute eine shimano stradic.
es war meine erste meforute und ich habe sie einfach behalten. sie will nicht kaputt gehen, dabei habe ich sie fast ständig bei mir. 

zum spinnangeln auf meerforelle oder dorsch an der ostsee. zum watangeln im salzhaff. dort habe ich festgestellt, daß rute und rolle schwimmen wenn ich den hornfisch versorge. andere combos gehen dabei unter. sogar zum heringsangeln hatte ich sie mit an der warnow, weil ich weit damit werfen kann. und zum aal angeln am teich liegt sie horizontal in der halterung. ist nur eine andere rolle dran. im herbst habe ich damit meinen ersten hecht gefangen.

mit dieser rute fange ich also nicht nur meerforellen. vielleicht ist das gar keine meerforellenrute? dafür scheint sie mir auch viel zu billig.

  darum frage ich euch jetzt was eine meerforellenrute so besonderes hat. irgendwie fehlt mir da der funke.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Rosi schrieb:


> ....dort habe ich festgestellt, daß rute und rolle schwimmen wenn ich den hornfisch versorge. ...


 

Moinsen Rosi,

immer wenn du schreibst, dass Rute und Rolle schwimmen, dann freu ich mich. Ich denke mit dieser Technik bist du ziemlich einzigartig, was ja nichts schlechtes ist.

Du hast ja völlig recht. Eine Meforute sollte so um die 3,00 m sein und 10-40g WG haben.

Mehr muß zum Mefoangeln nicht sein. Kann aber. 

Sie kann leichter, schneller, progressiver, und was weiß ich noch alles sein. Wenn das alles so ist, dann kostet sie eben 150 Teuro.

Es sei denn, es steht Hardy drauf. Dann muß das alles nicht sein und sie kostet trotzdem 700, weil Hardy angeblich die Salmonidenflitschen schlechthin baut.

Es ist allerdings wie mit Hifianlagen, Autos, Rassehunden, iPods, Computern und und und...

Viele Dinge haben mehr als man wirklich braucht und das ist dann Luxus. Bei den Mefoharcoreanglern gibt es eben viele Bekloppte, die für ihr Silber auch überflüssiges tun.

Objektiv weitestgehend sinnfrei, aber wenn sich die Seele daran erfreut, dann ist doch alles gut...

Greetz Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Rosi schrieb:


> darum frage ich euch jetzt was eine meerforellenrute so besonderes hat. irgendwie fehlt mir da der funke.


Dann will ich es mal versuchen. 

Zuerst: man kann natürlich mit jeder Spinnrute spinnen, und demzufolge auch Meerforellen fangen.

Die Hersteller, die Forellenbegeisterung (Leidenschaft), die Erfahrungen an dem speziellen Ort verlangen und begünstigen eine Optimierung:

Man muß - selbstverständlich aus dem verfügbaren Blankmaterial und damit begrenzt - ein Optimum aus der Masse heraus holen, diese soll möglichst leicht sein, aber auch kraftvoll. Eine typische derartige Rute ist eine "Long-Range" Rute, eine Distanzspinnrute, und eine für den Dauereinsatz. Auf die Seewassertauglichkeit geh ich mal gar nicht weiter ein, das ist oft eh schon Standard, aber auch in den Feinheiten gibt es noch Unterschiede.

Viele haben ein "Seatrout" im Namen und sind über 3m bis 3,20m lang. Das ist die Länge wo das heutige Material an sein Limit kommt, 3,30m Ruten sind immer schon merklich schwippiger und die Hebelbelastung ("Kopflast") steigt sehr an. Man will nämlich möglichst *ermüdungsfrei* fischen, aber auch sehr viel Leistung haben, einen starken Weitwurfkatapult haben, aber auch sehr viel Drillkraft. Und außerdem gibt es den Widerspruch Wurfkraft+Distanzfühlung versus weicher Federung im Drill. Man will eine möglichst leichte und möglichst dünne schlanke Rute (wg. Wind), die aber gleichzeitig ganz viel phanomänales leisten soll. Dies wird immer ein Kompromiß zwischen verschiedenen sich widersprechenden Anforderungen, und daran ist in den letzten Jahren seit 2000 viel passiert. Solche Ruten sind heute in hoher  Auswahl verfügbar, wo 2000 die Menge bei S.Stümke noch verschwindend klein war. 

Die Aktion der Ruten ist auch "typisch", eben einerseits eine von der Spitze her gut einsetzende Weitwurfaktion für ein recht kleines Köderspektrum, daran anschließend viel Parabolik, am besten über eine progressive (sich mit viel Kraft herunterrollende) Drillaktion. Und dann soll eben ein zappeliger Kleinfisch wie auch ein wütender Großfisch gebändigt werden. Und die Seatrout ist immer eine Spezialistenrute im Programm, sie kann schwieriger sein als eine ähnliche aus der gleichen Reihe, da sich jemand damit schon lange beschäftigen wird. 

So, ich hoffe damit die Frage ein wenig aufgeklärt zu haben.


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Rosi schrieb:


> darum frage ich euch jetzt was eine meerforellenrute so besonderes hat. irgendwie fehlt mir da der funke.


Sie sollte leicht sein,Rückgrat haben so um die 3m länge haben,das untere Griffteil so um die 40cm,hochwertige Ringe aufweisen(Geflecht) eine stabile Rollenhalterung besitzen....
Zur Zeit besitze ich 4 verschiedene Spinnruten für die Küste in den Längen 2,70m,2x 3,00m und3,30m.
Verschiedene Wurfgewichte.Damit kann ich den 7grammer aber mit der kräftigen auch mal locker 30g befördern.
Fisch ich auflandig,dann am liebsten mit ner 10-30g Rute.
Sonst sehr gerne mit ner 5-20g.
Ach das muss doch jeder für sich selbst rausfinden was er mag.Das geht auch nicht in einem Jahr#h


----------



## Jacky Fan (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Ich werde Rosi den Tip geben, solange sie mit der Rute und den Fängen zufrieden ist, soll sie das Ding nutzen bis es auseinanderfällt.
Meine Spinne ist 3 m und hat 10 - 40 als Wurfgewicht. Ist Salzwasserfest und schwimmt nicht.
Wird auch hin und wieder bei und in Friesland am Kanal zum GuFi fischen eingesetzt und erfreut mich schon ein paar Jahre.
Es muss in meinen Augen nicht immer die Eierlegendewollmilchsau sein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Solche Ruten sind heute in hoher Auswahl verfügbar, wo 2000 die Menge bei S.Stümke noch verschwindend klein war.


 
Sorry Det, so interessant deine Ausführungen auch sind, da müßte ich dir eigentlich in mehreren Punkten widersprechen. Es gibt nur ganz wenige Blankhersteller, die die von dir beschriebenen Taper bauen wollen und können. CTS, RS, und RST fallen mir spontan ein, wobei es auf dem Amimarkt sicher noch mehr gibt. 

Weite Würfe aus der Rutenspitze? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Ich glaube, dass geht jetzt ein wenig aus der Richtung. Sorry Rosi...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Es muss in meinen Augen nicht immer die Eierlegendewollmilchsau sein.


Anders herum wird ein Schuh draus:

Eine gute derbe Meerforellenrute ist (fast) eine "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" - siehe oben. Ich gehe mal von der typische 3,10m 10-45g, was eine "mittlere" M-Klasse-Spinnrute ist und in den meisten günstigeren Fabrikaten von Katalagpreisen bei 70 - 180 EUR auch noch sehr stabil inzwischen ist. 
Sie darf nämlich beim Waten oder Strandrutschen nicht gleich kaputt gehen, hatte ich oben noch vergessen, Resistenz gegen Unfälle ist ganz wichtig.

Man kann mit so einer Rute aber am ehesten das Raubfischpottpouri fischen, also alle Ostseebewohner z.B., oder alle Süßwasserbewohner außer schweres GuFieren und sowas wie Großwelse/Störe. 

Das wird oft gefragt: Eine Rute für Forelle bis Hecht. Und das kann wenn überhaupt so eine - und deswegen mag ich die auch besonders (und habe viele)! :m

Man kann damit ohne Probleme Karpfen angeln gehen - im Gegenteil es könnte einigen Spaß mehr machen, für Süßwassersalmoniden ist es eh top, auch Mutanten aus dem Forellenteich stellen kein Problem dar, Lachsangler angeln inzwischen wohl auch öfter damit (laut Forums-Berichten), für Hechte ist es einfach Klasse und macht viel mehr Spaß als der alte "Hechtprügel", einzig bei GuFis jenseits der Barschklasse ist Essig für bessere Führungsmethoden. Für Barsche etwas oversized - aber dafür könnte man entweder die L-Mefo-Rute nehmen oder die Barsche müssen einfach groß genug sein. :m
Blinker, Spinner und bis zu mittleren Wobblern geht aber 1a. Und im Rutenhalter langweilt sich die Diva zwar, aber es geht, notfalls auch zum Aalangeln. :g
Und die dicke Weißfischfraktion der Aland-Döbel-Rapfen passen hier auch zu, Grundangeln auf Brassen natürlich auch. Also schon ein sehr großes Spektrum - und das liegt erklärbarer Weise daran, daß konsequent optimiert wurde.


----------



## Windmaster (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Das Besondere ist das sie zwei Eigenschaften vereinen soll die grundsätzlich verschieden sind. Einerseits soll es eine "Wurfmaschiene" sein die Köder um die 20g spielend leicht hinausbefördert, andererseits soll sie super leicht und weich sein um die Fluchten des Fisches gut abzupuffern. 

Jeder muss da selbst entscheiden in welcher Richtung er einen Kompromiss eingeht. |rolleyes




gruß windmaster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sorry Det, so interessant deine Ausführungen auch sind, da müßte ich dir eigentlich in mehreren Punkten widersprechen. Es gibt nur ganz wenige Blankhersteller, die die von dir beschriebenen Taper bauen wollen und können. CTS, RS, und RST fallen mir spontan ein, wobei es auf dem Amimarkt sicher noch mehr gibt.


Erstmal bist Du ein Sonderfall: Das normale kommerzielle Seatrout-Angebot in dem beschriebenen Range 70-170 EUR nutzt Du schon länger nicht mehr, hast deine eigenen individuellen und speziellen Vorlieben längst entdeckt! #6

Mit ner Balzer-DAM-Cormoran gibst Du dich nicht mehr zufrieden, ich fische die aber schon und auch gerne, eben weil ich auch die Hechte daran lasse, oder besser: Weil ich nicht verhindern kann daß zwischen meinen Süßwassertrutten auch ein (dicker) Esox zuschnappt. 
Und eben Talsperrenangeln nochmal eine gute Nr. härter ist, gerade für die Rute. Außerdem setze ich schwere klassische Mefo-Ruten schon seit 14 Jahren sehr schön zum Hechtschleppen ein, besser gehen Ruten eigentlich nicht.  Und trotz handgebauten setze ich eben auch - wenn es besser paßt oder sicherer ist - "Stangenware" ein. :q

Und: In der Erklärung ist viel Theorie. Rutenbautheorie und Verallgemeinerung, damit es verständlich wird - hoffe ich.


----------



## Jacky Fan (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Trotz aller Tips bin ich mit meiner Spinne zufrieden. Sie hat mich noch nie übermässig ermüdet und bis jetzt (klopf auf Holz) treu ihren Dienst getan.

Klar, meine Nächste wird auch eine Nr. besser sein wie nun.
Und dann werde ich auf eure Tips und Hinweise zurück greifen.

Wie mit dem Auto. Der Anspruch auf Komfort und Luxus wächst mit der Zeit, wenn ich da an meine erste Möhre denke............ und nun.


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

hm, ich dachte jetzt kommt etwas greifbares. besondere oder viel mehr ringe, bruchfester blank, irgend eine überraschung eben. der funke.? keiner da.

die rute soll weit werfen, sich also gut aufladen und gleichzeitig fein reagieren um fluchten abzufangen.
hm, hm, was nützt nun eine superrute, wenn die rolle nix taugt?

umgekehrt, auch wenn die rute schwerfällig wirkt, kann man doch mit feiner bremseneinstellung einiges korrigieren. 

ich meine die ganze kombination muß aufeinander fein abgestimmt sein. die schnur muß zur rolle passen, die rolle zur rute, die rute zum angler, das gewicht des blinkers zur brandung. ich habe eine weile dafür experimentiert und weiche nun nur ungern vom weg ab.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Hast Recht Rosi eine Meforute kann was ganz schlichtes sein. Deswegen ist es ja auch Quatsch, wenn der Gerätebauer einfach 3,10m statt 3m und 12-36g WG statt 10-40g schreibt. Man schaue sich mal die "neuen" Sportexteile an. Da kommt man schon ins schmunzeln, was sich der Heini aus der Marketingabteilung einfallen läßt. Es glaubt doch keiner ernsthaft, dass Balzer oder andere, es sich Geld kosten lassen um eine besondere Rute zu entwickeln. Da kommt der Mefospecialistschriftzug drauf und fertig ist die Rute, die sich 20-30 Euro teurer verkaufen läßt. 

Uli


----------



## Jacky Fan (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Watt ich sach.
Warum wechseln wenn zufrieden.
Neues ausprobieren..OK
Hip sein.........auch OK
Neuerungen mit einbauen........probieren
wenn Kaputt.....wissen was man will um Ersatz zu bekommen,
dafür sind die Tips heut abend eine gute Marschrichtung


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Ja dann werde ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Vor zwei jahren, bin ich mit einem Kolegen los zum Mefojagen. Ich mit meiner Angelrute und er mit seiner einwandigen, super leichten Sportex. Schon nach dem Abstieg an der Steilküste, wuste ich warum. Er war fix und alle. Er fischt lieber gemütlich vom Boot aus. Na also wir rein ins Wasser und wunderschöner Leopardengrund. Die Hölle für meinen Kolegen. Gibts keinen Sandstrand hier? Da bicht man sich ja die Haxen. Nach einer halben Stunde, ich hatte gerade meine erste mefo gedrillt, mußte er eine Pause machen. Er stellte seine Sportex aufrecht an einen Stein und genehmigtete sich eine Zigarette. Da kam ein leichter Windstoß und seine Rute rutschte ganz langsam auf den steinigen Boden und zerbrach in der Mitte. 80km hin, 80 km wieder zurück für eine halbe Stunde angeln bei den besten Bedingungen. Zum Mefoangeln ist der nie wieder mitgekommen. Das ist nichts für sein teures Geschirr. Und die ganzen Steine im Wasser und der Ab und Aufstieg. Na ich fische lieber und wenn es mit einem ,,Knüppel" sein muß. Aber sonst ist er echt in Ordnung.


----------



## Mefospezialist (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Moin,

ist doch wieder eine Diskussion ohne Ende.

Ich denke es ist doch mit allem was man kaufen kann das selbe, ob Rolle, Blei, Schwimmer, Rute, egal welches Zubehör.

Was spielt dabei die wichtigste Rolle?

einfache Antwort, die eigene Psyche ist meist ausschlaggebend!

Thema Meerforellenblinker, auch ein Thema für sich und was gibt da den Ausschlag?
Ganz einfach: Mal angenommen man hat noch nie auf Meerforelle gefischt und geht in einen Angelladen, jetzt steht man vor einer Wand mit 1000 verschiedenen Blinker und Wobblermodellen, hat man jetzt kein Tip bekommen von irgendjemandem kauft man automatisch den Wobbler der einem am meisten zusagt, genau so Blinker.
Irgendwann einmal hat man dann erfahrung und kauft nur noch das worauf man selbst gut gefangen hat, ist doch normal.
5 Angler fischen fünf verschiedene Blinker und wenn die Forelle denn beißen will dann beißt sie auf jeden Blinker der da vorbeizuckelt! 
Zugegeben es gibt tage da geht auf einen Köder nix und nachz einem Köderwechsel beißt es dann doch.

Thema Brandungsangeln,

warum fischt der eine ein Sargblei, der andere ein Krallenblei und der nächste ne Birne?
Ganz einfach, persönliche Erfahrung.

So ist es auch bei den Ruten, kauf ich mir heute eine Rute, dann fisch ich damit aus Überzeugung! 
Ob sie 700 kostet oder 100 ist doch egal, man geht in den Laden, hält den Stock in der Hand, fischt eventuell Probe und entweder Passt es oder eben nicht!

Hab mir zum gufieren am Rhein eine 30 € Rute zugelegt und hatte vorher richtig "teuere" Modelle und mit keiner ging es bis jetzt so gut wie mit der 30er Rute.

So und an der Küste fische ich eben eine sehr teuere Rute, warum? Weil ich mit ihr bis jetzt einfach am besten zurechtkomme und das jetzt seit fünf Jahren und ich geb sie nicht wieder her oder kauf mir was anderes und sollte sie mal kaputt gehen werde ich zusehen das ich die selbige wieder bekomme oder ich fang eben an zu heulen :q

Man könnte das noch mächtig ausdehnen nehmen wir mal die Karpfenfraktion, der eine fischt ein Vorfach marke Eigenbau, der andere kauft ein billiges 08/15 der andere kauf sich teure Markenware und warum? 

Ganz einfach, eigene Vorlieben, Erfahrung und viel psyche, würde der mit dem teuren Vorfach ein 08/15er fischen würde auch der garantiert seine Karpfen fangen #6

Ich hab mal in Westermakelsdorf einen Angler getroffen mit dem hab ich mal aus Spaß die Ruten getauscht, ich mit seiner er mit meiner. 
Sein Kommentar zu meiner:  
oh man die ist ja schrecklich zu fischen
Mein Kommentar zu seiner:
oh man die ist ja schrecklich zu fischen

ach sieh mal einer an, warum diese Meinung, ganz einfach
meine Rute ist Bretthart, dennoch sehr leicht und eine absolute Wurfmaschine, jetzt der unterschied zu seiner:
seine war labberig weich sehr leicht und eine absolute Weitwurfmaschine

also einziger Unterschied 
labberig weich (seine)
bretthart (meine)

Da sieht man wie der persönliche Geschmack doch auseinandergeht! 

Aber das End vom Lied war, ich eine Forelle er eine also zwei glückliche Meerforellenangler mit unterschiedlichem Gerät.

Macht euch nicht verrückt, was dem einen gefällt muss dem anderen noch lange nicht gefallen!
Laßt euren persönlichen Geschmack entscheiden und kauft dann euer Gerät.

Es gibt gutes Gerät in der unteren sowie in den oberen Preisregionen.

Wichtig ist man versteht sich wenn man sich am Strand trifft, kann sich miteinander unterhalten und eventuell auch gemeinsam schöne Stunden erleben egal ob eine Kombi von 100,- € oder 1000,- €!!!

Ich empfehle jedem einmal mit einem anderen Angler für 30 Würfe das Gerät zu tauschen, wenn er denn anderes hat, man wird ganz schnell feststellen wie unterschiedlich Gerät sein kann.

War jetzt zwar ein langer Roman aber egal

Grüße aus Rüsselsheim

David


----------



## Fynn_sh (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Eines meiner Lieblingsthemen #6

Fangen wir mal ganz vorne an. Als ich mit der Mefofischerei angefangen habe, ging ich mit einer 3,60m Matchrute on Tour. Für meine Verhältnisse hat sie die Mefoblinker extrem weit geworfen. Mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht. 
Nun dann habe ich irgendwann bei eBay reinzufällig eine Balzer Edition IM6 Seatrout für einen günstigen Kurs ersteigert. Als ich das erste mal damit los, war ich erstmal shcockiert :q Laaange nicht so kopflastig und viel leichter als meine Matchrute, die ich vorher als optimal empfunden habe. Mit der Rute gingen die Mefoblinker noch viel weiter und ich war einfahc begeistert. Die perfekte Meforute!
Tja 2 Jahre später fiel mir bei Moritz in Kaki zufällig die Fenwick IF 2 -48gr in die Hände. Sofort verliebt und ich musste sie haben. Das erste mal am Wasser war ich schon wieder extrem geschockt. Ca. 100gr leichter, viel schneller und strammer als meine, für zuvor perfekt erklärte, Balzer Meerforellenrute. Nun war ich begeistert, es war mal wieder die (inzwischen dritte) perfekte Meforute #6 
Die Rute fischte ich jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre, bis es bei Gerlinger ein Angebot gab. Dieselbe Fenwick, nur das WG bis 32gr. Bestellt, gefischt und aha, die perfekte Meerforellenrute :q Noch ein wenig sensibler in der Spitze, wirft also auch leichte Köder noch extrem weit, genau so wie die schweren 25gr Snaps. Das ist immer noch meine aktuelle Rute. 
Letztens habe ich dann aus Spaß die Balzer mal wieder rausgekramt und gefischt. Die Rute, die ich früher für die perfekte Meforute hielt, empfinde ich jetzt als absoluten Schrott. Man sieht richtig, welchen Einfluss die schweren 2-Steg-Ringe im Gegensatz zu den leichten Einstegringen (die auf der Fenwick sind) auf die Aktion haben. Die Balzer schwingt nach beim Wurf, was ich bei der Fenwick noch nie erlebt habe und auch nie erleben werde, denke ich  Nach 2std fischen ist mir fast der Arm abgefallen, man merkt die 100gr Unterschied doch ziemlich. So könnte ich jetzt noch ewig weiter schreiben...

Evtl hilft es dir, Rosi, ja dabei, ein wenig über den Tellerrand zu schielen. 
Ich würde heute immer noch die 3,60m Matchrute für die perfekte Meforute halten, wenn ich nicht...

...ob ich irgendwann mal wieder die Balzer als Hauptrute fischen möchte, braucht ihr mich gar nicht zu fragen. Nie wieder auch nur einen Schritt zurück #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Eines meiner Lieblingsthemen #6
> 
> Die Rute, die ich früher für die perfekte Meforute hielt, empfinde ich jetzt als absoluten Schrott. Man sieht richtig, welchen Einfluss die schweren 2-Steg-Ringe im Gegensatz zu den leichten Einstegringen (die auf der Fenwick sind) auf die Aktion haben. Die Balzer schwingt nach beim Wurf, was ich bei der Fenwick noch nie erlebt habe und auch nie erleben werde, denke ich


 
So ähnlich war auch mein Weg, wobei ich dabei noch einige Ruten mehr in der Hand gehabt habe.

Kurz zurück zu Balzer. Wer eine Meforute mit 2-Stegringen aufbaut, der versteht entweder überhaupt nichts von der Materie oder es ist ihm relativ schnuppe. Wie gesagt, es glaubt doch keiner, dass die Massenchinablanks tatsächlich irgendwelchen Tests unterzogen werden...

Für den Anfänger ist zunächst mal die Range der Rute entscheidend. Man liest hier ja auch immer wieder, dass die Ruten deswegen so toll sind, weil sie unglaublich weit werfen. Mittlerweile halte ich das für eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Nach vielen Jahren Mefofischen, etlichen Fischen am Band ist meine Sorge inzwischen eher, dass ich die Forellen überwerfe, als dass ich sie nicht erreiche. Wir hatten neulich wieder so ein ganz typisches Ding, wo ich Knalltüte schon 60m weit im hüfttiefen Wasser stand und Windmaster mit fast trockenen Füßen eine schöne 45+ mit einem 12 Gramm Wobbler in meinem Rücken aus dem Wasser gezupft hat.

Meine Meinung ist, das Sensibilität, Leichtigkeit und eine im wesentlichen parabolische oder noch besser progressive Action den Spaßfaktor erheblich erhöhen. Über die Fängigkeit der Rute kann man dabei rein garnichts sagen.  

Der Anfänger kommt an den Strand, sieht die unendliche Weite und denkt sich, "Mist, wie soll ich da einen Fisch finden bzw. wie soll hier ein Fisch meinen kleinen Blinker finden"

Meine Empfehlung an den Einsteiger, noch nicht angefixten wäre eine einfache 3m-Rute mit 10-40g WG, so dass sich Blinker zwischen 12 und 25g gut werfen lassen. Ich würde im Preis nicht zu weit runtergehen, denn wenn man sich über schlechte Steckverbindungen oder selbstauflösende Ringe ärgern muß ist das doof, aber wenn man 60-80 Euro investiert, dann hat man eine sehr brauchbare  Rute in der Hand. 

Wenn man sich dann mit seinem Tackle auseinandersetzen möchte, wenn man der Ansicht ist, dass der winzige Vorteil, der wahrscheinlich seinen Preis nur begrenzt wert ist, dass dieser wichtig ist, dann kann man mit entsprechender Erfahrung auch begründet seinen Vorlieben entsprechend nachkaufen.

Im High-Price/High Tech -Bereich,(Rainshadow,Rst, Batson, CTS), da kann man dann richtig anfangen zu philosophieren. Über Triangle-Taper, Titan-Sic-Ringe etc.

Zum fangen von Silberfischen brauch man das nicht. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, das Teil was Fynn fischt in die Hand zu nehmen. Wer die hat, der hat garnichts falsch gemacht. Die Rute hat wirklich einen ausgezeichneten Blank für die Küstenfischerei. Selten hat mich eine Rute in dem Preisbereich so überzeugt. Die kann echt viel.

Uli


----------



## Schweißsocke (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Klug*******n kann ich auch

Wer nur ab und zu mal an die Küste fährt, ist mit den von Angeldet erwähnten "Standardmarken" in der Regel ausreichend gerüstet. Wer dann auch noch Forellen fangen will, sollten zu den billigeren Ruten greifen, die Topp-Modelle sind für das Meerforellenangeln häufig zu steif, die Folge sind dann viele Fischverluste im Drill.

Vielleicht sollte man eher fragen: Woran merke ich, dass ich die falsche Rute fische? 
*1. Ich habe habe Rückenschmerzen!* Das passiert, wenn man viele Stunden oder auch mal mehrere Tage am Stück fischt und die Rute entweder zu schwer oder schlecht ausbalanciert ist. Billige Ruten (s. o.) sind häufig zu schwer. Schlecht ausbalanciert sind die Ruten, wenn der Korkgriff zu kurz ist. Dieses kann durch ein Kontergewicht am Griffabschluss ausgeglichen werden, dann erhöht sich aber wieder das Rutengewicht und die Rückenschmerzen nehmen zu. Die "Küstenprofis" bei uns hier oben fischen in der Regel sehr lange Griffe, der Untergriff hat eine Länge von min. 45 cm, dann liegt auch an einer sehr leichten Rute der Schwerpunkt im Bereich des Rollenhalters.

*2. Ich habe keine Bisse!* Stimmt nicht, ich merke die feinen Zupfer nur nicht, weil meine Rute zu schwer ist und ich deshalb nach einigen Stunden wegen Ermüdungserscheinungen im Handgelenk unkonzentriert werde. Also muss eine leichtere Rute her (siehe 1.)

*3. Ich fange keine Fische! *Obwohl ich genügend Bisse habe. Einige binnenländische Küstentheoretiker empfehlen schnelle Ruten zum Meerforellenangeln, weil sie dabei bei der Talsperrenfischerei oder beim Gummifischen gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben. An der Küste führen solche Ruten allerdings zu sehr vielen Verlusten im Drill, weil die Meerforelle gegen die harte Rute den Köder gut aus dem Maul hebeln kann.

In der Summe ergeben sich so für eine wirklich gute Rute dann doch wieder eine Summe von Anforderungen (hier nicht genannt: stabiler Rollenhalter, große, leichte und rostfreie Ringe, die auch einige Jahre Fischen mit geflochtener Schnur überleben etc.) die von den Ruten im Preissegment bis 150 Euro nur in wenigen Fällen abgedeckt werden.


----------



## seatrout61 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Ein längerer Rutengriff und die Salzwassertauglichkeit.


----------



## Rosi (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

hm, bis zur rolle sind es 52cm, davon 41cm kork.
das ist genug zum schwimmen (uli, ich bin nicht die einzige mit so einer macke, davon gibt es mindestens noch 5 weitere angler die ich gut kenne. man kann sich so schlecht bücken, wenn man bis zur brusttasche im haff steht)

außerdem.
es geht nicht ums geld!
wie kommt ihr darauf? ich wollte wissen, was an einer meforute besonderes ist.
das ist nicht ironisch gemeint, ich hatte das gefühl  mir wäre was wichtiges entgangen.
wenn es notwendig ist gebe ich auch 500€ aus für ne meforute. mir fehlt blos das argument.
weder schmerzt der rücken nach einem angeltag, noch rosten die ringe. wir sind sozusagen im gleichgewicht. die 40€rute und ich


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Rosi, das mit der Macke hast du gesagt... meine Kevspin schwimmt auch


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Rosi schrieb:


> außerdem.
> es geht nicht ums geld!
> wie kommt ihr darauf? ich wollte wissen, was an einer meforute besonderes ist.
> das ist nicht ironisch gemeint, ich hatte das gefühl  mir wäre was wichtiges entgangen.
> ...



Hast du mal was richtig hochwertiges gefischt? |rolleyes


----------



## henningcl (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Hallo

Ich habe meine Perfekte Meforute!!!

Es ist eine Sportex Multispin in 3.00m und einem Wg. von 15-45g.

Warum sie für mich perfekt ist???
Sie ist superleicht, gerade 170g
hat einen schönen dünnen korkgriff. so das man auch mit handschuhen ein gutes gefühl hat
hat einen langen griff, um gut durchziehen zu können
hat einstegringe in perfekter grösse und abstimmung
hat ein schnelles rückstellverhalten(kein schwabbeln)
ist trotzdem semiparabolisch bis parabolisch
federt noch so starke fluchten von mefos ab.
und sie schwimmt nich nur im wasser sondern auch in milch
falls jemand diese traumrute sucht, vergesst es.
die hab ich vor 15 jahren gekauft.

ich hab mal im direkten vergleich die speedmaster, selbe länge selbes wg. gefischt. die ist mit der sportex fast gleich.
die speedmaster wiegt nur ein bisschen mehr, nämlich 200g.

grüsse
henning


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> In der Summe ergeben sich so für eine wirklich gute Rute dann doch wieder eine Summe von Anforderungen (hier nicht genannt: stabiler Rollenhalter, große, leichte und rostfreie Ringe, die auch einige Jahre Fischen mit geflochtener Schnur überleben etc.) die von den Ruten im Preissegment bis 150 Euro nur in wenigen Fällen abgedeckt werden.


 
Das was du aufzählst ist ja mehr als nachvollziehbar, allerdings fällt mir keine Rute ein, die solche Anforderungen, bei einem Preis von 150 Tacken erfüllt.

Gegen deine RST-Perspektive kann man ja auch nur bedingt anstinken. Aber es ist schon so wie du sagst, seit dem ich meine XST bzw. MP1 fische weiß ich was ich früher so verpasst habe. Khofs Gesicht, als ich auf ca. 70m Distanz meinte "Zupfer" und eine Sekunde danach "Biss!", war schon putzig...

Uli


----------



## Rosi (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hast du mal was richtig hochwertiges gefischt? |rolleyes



hi fynn, eigentlich hat mich das nicht so interessiert. ein bekannter kam nach weihnachten mit einer shimano lesath ans wasser. natürlich hatten wir sie alle mal in der hand. schönes teil! nur werfen muß er noch alleine damit, alles andere geht von selbst. die schnurführung wird durch die vielen ringe noch genauer, aber das ist bei ner fireline doch sowieso egal. 

ich habe ihm verklickert, daß es stilbruch ist. :m
eisern fischt er seine fireline bis zu ende.

bis auf das besondere gefühl ist das ne ganz normale rute. man kann damit mefos fangen, genau wie mit meiner exori.
man fühlt sich nur besser dabei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Mal was zum Thema: *Angler sind nicht alle gleich!*

(Quelle: Robert Arlinghaus, Angelfischerei in Deutschland - eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse, IGB 18/2004)
(Die Erhebungsbasis ist immerhin größer als in den meisten AB-Umfragen hier - leider )

ca. 10% machen 50% aus, ca. 3% alleine schon 25%


----------



## KHof (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

.....Grummel!!!

Ich hab dem Uli auch noch erklärt wie das Riff läuft....

Lag aber mehr an der Schnur. Danach hab ich die Monofile gegen Geflecht ausgetauscht, die Vorstellung hat gereicht. Die Rute bleibt aber gleich.
Mit der Feinfühligkeit hat er aber recht. Die Grätsche zwischen Feinfühligkeit und Nachgiebigkeit ist recht schwer zu finden oder zu realisieren. Meine Zweitrute ist weicher als die Kev 3, Zupfer sind schwerer zu bemerken und mit Mono muß die Forelle dann schon hängen bevor man irgendwas merkt.
Auf der anderen Seite - der erfolgreichste Mefoangler den ich kenne (Der Typ riecht Mefos über einen Kilometer!) angelt mit einer alten Balzer Magna spin 10-40 Gramm.
Das einzig Wichtige ist, daß man sein Gerät beherrscht und das Wasser lesen kann. Der Rest ist Leidenschaft für gutes und schönes Gerät. Nicht mehr - aber auch nicht weniger.

Klaus


----------



## donlotis (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema: *Angler sind nicht alle gleich!*
> 
> (Quelle: Robert Arlinghaus, Angelfischerei in Deutschland - eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse, IGB 18/2004)
> (Die Erhebungsbasis ist immerhin größer als in den meisten AB-Umfragen hier - leider )
> ...



Na, das sind ja prima Aussichten: Laut der angehängten Grafik von AngelDet werde ich mit 85 Jahren ungefähr dreimal soviel für Angelsachen und- urlaub ausgeben als jetzt schon!! #6

Wo ich dann wohl fische? Und auf was? Und womit? |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*






KHof schrieb:


> .....Grummel!!!
> 
> Ich hab dem Uli auch noch erklärt wie das Riff läuft....


 
Du hast allerdings auch gesagt, dass ich da nicht hinwerfen soll, weil es da nur Hänger gibt...

War ein guter Tag für mich.|supergri



> .Das einzig Wichtige ist, daß man sein Gerät beherrscht und das Wasser lesen kann. Der Rest ist Leidenschaft für gutes und schönes Gerät. Nicht mehr - aber auch nicht weniger.


 
Das unterschreibe ich mit dem dicksten Stift den ich habe. Ein kleines bischen Glück dabei, ist auch von Vorteil.
Uli


----------



## Margaux (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



KHof schrieb:


> Das einzig Wichtige ist, daß man sein Gerät beherrscht und das Wasser lesen kann. Der Rest ist Leidenschaft für gutes und schönes Gerät. Nicht mehr - aber auch nicht weniger.
> Klaus


 
Eine bessere Reduktion auf das Wesentliche als diese drei Sätze gibt es kaum und führt damit auch die ganzen "High-End"-Threads obsolet. Sehr schön #6 

Ich Nachgang ärgere ich mich mittlerweile teilweise, altbekannte Ruten, mit denen ich einfach perfekt umgehen konnte, gegen vermeintliche Spitzentechnologie getauscht zu haben. Und das nur wegen ein paar Gramm Gewicht weniger oder einem höheren Kohlefaseranteil etc.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Moin!

Bei den meisten die hier geschrieben haben, weiss ich ja das sie Ahnung von der Materie haben. Über einige Postings kann ich mich deswegen nur wundern.

Ich hab die letzten 8 Jahre so viele Stangenruten ausprobiert und will sowas aus der Range Balzer usw. mit Sicherheit nicht wieder haben. 
Das man damit angeln und Fische fangen kann ist klar. Aber soll das Spass machen???

Ganz wichtig finde ich die Frage: Wohne ich an der Küste und gehe mal eben so für 2-3 Stunden fischen oder wohne ich weiter weg, womit das automatisch zum Kurztrip wird und ich die mögliche Angelzeit ausnutzen möchte und dann so am Tag 8 bis 10 Stunden fische.

Das verändert die Meinung übers Gerät ziemlich.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Rosi schrieb:


> bis auf das besondere gefühl ist das ne ganz normale rute



Aber genau das ist es doch, was wir haben wollen?!

Klar, den Fisch fängst du wohl mti jeder Rute. Es ist doch genau das gleiche, wieso fährst du einen Mercedes (wasi ch natürlich nicht weiß), wenn du auch mit einem alten Ford Fiesta ans Ziel kommst? 
Ich denke hier ist der Weg das Ziel 

...mal abgesehen davon, dass ic hdie Lesath persönlich gar nicht mag.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...mal abgesehen davon, dass ic hdie Lesath persönlich gar nicht mag.


 
Ich auch nicht. Genauso wenig wie die Aspire. Teure Schwabbelstöcker. Aber einen tollen Rollenhalter mit Microjustierung haben sie zumindest solange der heile ist. Ich hatte neulich eine Lesath BX in der Hand, die von den Maßen ähnlich war wie meine leichte Flitsche und das war wirklich ernüchternd.


----------



## Living Dead (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Genauso wenig wie die Aspire. Teure Schwabbelstöcker. Aber einen tollen Rollenhalter mit Microjustierung haben sie zumindest solange der heile ist. Ich hatte neulich eine Lesath BX in der Hand, die von den Maßen ähnlich war wie meine leichte Flitsche und das war wirklich ernüchternd.



Vom Drillverhalten finde ich die Lesath gar nicht mal so schlecht. Allerdings haben die Teile wirklich gar keine Power! Ich weiß nich ob die Kohlefaser einfach zu langsam ist oder Shimano den Blank im Rückrad einfach zu schwach gemacht hat.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*

Shimano Ruten taugen nur halb so viel wie Shimano Rollen. Hatte mal eine Lesatz und eine Beastmaster (welche bei einem WG von 80g so dünn war, dass ich die mit eher für Rotaugen benutzt hätte) in der Hand, da ziehe ich dann doch jede PENN vor :l



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig finde ich die Frage: Wohne ich an der Küste und gehe mal eben so für 2-3 Stunden fischen oder wohne ich weiter weg, womit das automatisch zum Kurztrip wird und ich die mögliche Angelzeit ausnutzen möchte und dann so am Tag 8 bis 10 Stunden fische.
> 
> Das verändert die Meinung übers Gerät ziemlich.
> 
> ...


 
Ist das nicht eigentlich auch so, dass wenn man zwar nur 2-3 Stunden am Tag angelt, dafür aber so gut wie jeden Tag, dass da auch eine recht ordentliche Rute hermuss?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Nie wieder auch nur einen Schritt zurück #6


Fynn_sh hat das doch so treffend mit seinem "Rutenwerdegang" beschrieben:
Wenn man was besseres in die Finger bekommt und so richtig kennt und gewöhnt ist, geht es nicht mehr zurück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, die Maßstäbe verschieben sich. Insofern: "Hütet euch vor dem Ausprobieren von neuem besseren Gerät!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ob man wegen des immer weiteren Schrittes aber überhaupt snobistisch werden muß? #c

Denn die andere Aussage stimmt auch: Man kann mit jedem ordentlichen Gerät die Fische fangen, und die Empfindlichkeiten, Befindlichkeiten und persönliche Robustheit sind auch bei jedem und jeder anders - eben voll *subjektiv*! :vik:


----------



## Rosi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: meerforellenrute was ist daran besonderes?*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist es doch, was wir haben wollen?!
> 
> Klar, den Fisch fängst du wohl mti jeder Rute. Es ist doch genau das gleiche, wieso fährst du einen Mercedes (wasi ch natürlich nicht weiß), wenn du auch mit einem alten Ford Fiesta ans Ziel kommst?
> Ich denke hier ist der Weg das Ziel
> ...



hi fynn, falle es dir bei der einschätzung meiner person etwas nützt - ich fahre seit der wende toyota.|supergri

du hast deinen werdegang sehr realistisch beschrieben. 
ich könnte so langsam die nächste stufe auf der materialleiter erklimmen, die neunringerute. blos welche?


----------

